# Semi-interesting read on lower unit lub



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Would be much better if we could make out the charts...

http://bwbmag.com/output.cfm?id=1891729&sectionid=308

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That's my kind of testing ...LOL

Thanks !


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a decent report but sure would like to see the charts too


----------

